# Stelle als Elektroniker FR Automatisierungstechnik



## Tecchannel (8 Oktober 2006)

Hi

ich bin auf der Suche nach ner Stelle als Elektroniker FR Automatisierungstechnik 

RAum Oberpfalz/Weiden wär ideal 

Besitze gute Grundkenntnisse im Aufbau, Programmierung und Inbetriebnahme der Simatic S7-300
Habe erfahrung mit div. Bussystemen wie Profibus DP, Profinet und ASi-Bus.
Bin Auslandsmontage gewohnt.

MFG TC


----------



## HaSchi (12 Oktober 2006)

Siehe:
www.raps.de


----------

